# Thinking Of Buying A Cub 122.



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey y'all. 



Well, the deal on the 124 Cub I wanted to buy fell through. The owner wants to keep it now since he bought a hydraulic set up. So now while driving I see a 122 the other day, and today I decided to stop in. The gentlemen's family bought it new and when this gentlemen I talked to today was 12 years old he accidentally ran it into the river. The motor still turns over believe it or not but I don't believe it runs. Not sure if he would like to sell because he said it has a lot of memories with him, so I may pass on it since but he said to "give me a number and I might sell it." Not sure what it is worth in the condition, but I saw a couple on Facebook Marketplace for sale and one is going for $550.00 and the other $600.00 and those I believe are running. I wanna give him a fair number but not one that is insulting, that said I was thinking of offering him $300.00 but $350.00 being my top dollar. It does come with the deck, the wheel weights, and I believe a plow. Here are some pictures of it. Can anybody give me some input on what it may be worth.



Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------

